# Best fish to buy for school in community tank?



## paytheplayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just curious what the best fish are to get a school of, say about 6 in a community tank. I have a 110 gallon. I have 2 neons already, but since it's common for them to carry diseases I didn't know if I should finish a school of them or get something else. I was thinking about cardinals, but I just read somebody else's thread saying that his do not schoal together.

Any ideas?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
my neons stay together at times,and sometimes they swim in pairs,
most fish will only group if they feel threatened.
my tager barbs stayed together for the most part,bickering amoungst
each other,my odessa barbs look nice in a group as did the ticto barbs.
any chance of a hostital tank ? you could get the neons.keep them
in there ,then introduce them at a later date.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Rummynose tetra!!


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

hi. its been some time since you postef this question so i hope this will help some way. neons stay together best when purchased together- i replaced 2 of my six and they did not join the school however sarpae tetras may be inseperable and what a nice color.seems like the largest looks around the plant then if alls clear he'll give the ok then they'll all move together.redeye tetras are good too my 3 form a single file line at the top back like a border.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Tou have 110 G tank. Why not add 20 or 30 Cardinals/Rummy Nose at one time provided that your tank is well established and you monitor the water quality thereafter for few days. It would look awsome in the tank, especially well planted Dutch AQ.


----------



## KarlS (Feb 19, 2008)

Congo Tetras, really nice and they get to be a good size...


----------



## pbguy (Nov 30, 2008)

preacox rainbows amazing in color and from what i have seen in my tank they the school


----------

